# @Admins . Great difficulties with connecting to enworld



## sunmaster (Feb 20, 2008)

@Administrators of Enworld

Hello,

Since four to five days I have great difficulties with connecting to enworld.
I try it with Firefox2 on Windows XP(SP2) and with Firefox(2.0.0.11) on Slackware.
I checked if it is because of my net connection but no, every other webpage and forum loads just fine.

The browser tries to connect with the enworld server and then breaks with
the message:
"The connection has timed out

The server at www.enworld.org is taking too long to respond."

It is not that every connection fails, but at
least one or two hours in a day - since the mentioned four to five days - I 
cannot get enworld to load in the browser - just 10 or 20 minutes ago and at my try now to open this new thread I had another connection error -.

I just wanted to report this behaviour. Excuse me, if I write it here but this is
the first linked forum - I fear that I get the connection error if I try to go to
the special forum where one reports server errors on enworld -, so move feel free to move my thread there.


Thank you
regards
sunmaster


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 20, 2008)

Moving this to META


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Feb 20, 2008)

sunmaster said:
			
		

> @Administrators of Enworld
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...



I am having similar problems. It works often, but not always, but it's still noticeable. Any non-German/European posters with this problem?


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 20, 2008)

I've been playing whackamole with hackers about once every other day, usually in the evening.  That is the cause. This problem will continue until I can free up the time to fly to florida and rebuild the box. That will cost me about $600 in lost wages, around $300 for the plane ticket, around $300 for the hotel, $200 for a car for the week, and $200 to eat on, so about $1600 to fix it. I don't have that money yet but I'm working on it.


----------



## Jack99 (Feb 20, 2008)

Same problem here (Denmark), I got 2 time-outs getting to this thread, and 4 while trying to make this reply. This has been happening the last 24 hours, and never before.

This is also the only place that this happens, my line is otherwise perfect.

Cheers


----------



## Jack99 (Feb 20, 2008)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> I've been playing whackamole with hackers about once every other day, usually in the evening.  That is the cause. This problem will continue until I can free up the time to fly to florida and rebuild the box. That will cost me about $600 in lost wages, around $300 for the plane ticket, around $300 for the hotel, $200 for a car for the week, and $200 to eat on, so about $1600 to fix it. I don't have that money yet but I'm working on it.




Ack!


----------



## Umbran (Feb 20, 2008)

Jack99 said:
			
		

> Ack!




Yeah.  The benefit of remote hosting is that it can be found cheaply.  The detriment is that if you have to go and deal with it yourself, it costs an arm and a leg.


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 20, 2008)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Yeah.  The benefit of remote hosting is that it can be found cheaply.  The detriment is that if you have to go and deal with it yourself, it costs an arm and a leg.




Well, unless the remote hosting facility also allows remote console access.  Several do.  In those cases you can rebuild the box without being there with it.


----------

